# cats in anime ^^



## shunishu (Jun 19, 2015)

hi, please post images of cats from your fave animes & cartoons..
please name the anime tho and it's ok if you wanna share why you like this particular cat and scene. 
you can also post your own drawings & art of your fave anime cats here. :3
have fun



_ps:_ it's ok, if the cat was already posted. just find another image. ^^
it doesn't need to be only your fave cats. there might be fun cats, that are easily overlooked in some animes.
just keep your eyes open.. :3


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 19, 2015)

NATSUMEEEE


----------



## shunishu (Jun 19, 2015)

from Trigun ^^
such an odd little thing


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 19, 2015)

Piro!! From Kanon 2006.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 19, 2015)

Sailor Moon ~


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 19, 2015)

Piro! (Kanon 2006) Just so adorable x3





Shima, too UwU <3 (Clannad and Clannad Afterstory) Very deep story behind him.





- - - Post Merge - - -



Shimmer said:


> Piro!! From Kanon 2006.



Dang, got beaten to it x3 Isn't he adorable?


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 19, 2015)

Spoiler: Chi's Sweet Home / Chi's New Adress













Spoiler: Poyopoyo Kansatsu Nikki













Spoiler: Natsume Yuujinchou













Spoiler: Kanojo to Kanojo no Neko













Spoiler: Nekojiru-sou










Here you go.


----------



## shunishu (Jun 19, 2015)

from Heidi xD







Spoiler:  more ^^


----------



## shunishu (Jun 19, 2015)

from Noir


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jun 19, 2015)

Good times


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Jun 19, 2015)

Natsume yuujinchou




Soul Eater




Azumanga Daioh




Darker than black

Don't really care for cat characters except for Nyanko-sensei.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jun 19, 2015)

This is the only one that matters-



Spoiler: That's right


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 19, 2015)

Neko from K!


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 19, 2015)

Sakamoto from Nichijou


----------



## Espurr (Jun 19, 2015)

I... I think I'm a cat...


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 19, 2015)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> Good times



Oh yesss Jiji as well :'D


----------



## Labrontheowl (Jun 19, 2015)

Here's some I had saved in my pictures :3


Spoiler: Tokyo Ghoul









Spoiler: Sakamoto-San Nichijou










Spoiler: Ore Monogatari


----------



## Panazel Maria (Jun 19, 2015)

A topic about anime cats and I've yet to see a mention of Doraemon. Guess I'll men-
....
OH FRICK! I forgot to grab fanart of that. Sorry!


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 19, 2015)

Nyanko-sensei!! (○｀ω?○)


----------



## Ramza (Jun 20, 2015)

Admiral from_ Legend of the Galactic Heroes_


----------



## Brain.Boy (Jun 20, 2015)

Chi from Chi's Sweet Home. Would that count? She's adorable, I swear. I have a plush of her.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jun 20, 2015)

How has nobody mentioned Happy from Fairy Tail? (Technically he's an Exceed, but he's a cat all the same)


----------



## shunishu (Jun 20, 2015)

who could ever forget this episode ^^;
Sailor Moon






Spoiler:  :)


















- - - Post Merge - - -

another cat from natsume, thanks for reminding me of this..









and yes nyanko for president ^^


----------



## shunishu (Jun 21, 2015)

from Whisper of the Heart


----------



## shunishu (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## marzcrossing (Jun 23, 2015)

Super Sonico's kitties are super cute! ^o^









But he will always be my favorite anime kitty!


----------



## zeoli (Jun 23, 2015)

_The Cat Returns_


----------



## shunishu (Jun 23, 2015)

Oliy said:


> _The Cat Returns_


Baron!!   btw he first appeared in Whisper of the Heart even before this movie. if you want to see more of his back story.

- - - Post Merge - - -





from memole in the pointed hat/ little memole ^^


----------



## Esphas (Jun 23, 2015)

_Kuro_ from _Blue Exorcist _


----------



## spurrinkle (Jun 23, 2015)

Spoiler: sailor moon













Spoiler: kiki's delivery service










​


----------



## kitanii (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Jun 23, 2015)

kitanii said:


> ..



which anime is it?


----------



## kitanii (Jun 23, 2015)

shunishu said:


> which anime is it?



kyoukai no kanata / beyond the boundary! c:


----------



## peachy13 (Jun 23, 2015)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> How has nobody mentioned Happy from Fairy Tail? (Technically he's an Exceed, but he's a cat all the same)



Hahaha my friend loves that cat


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 25, 2015)

Yeah, this thread needs more Happy in it.


----------



## shunishu (Jun 30, 2015)

Milk from Kobato ^^


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2015)

Meow from Space Dandy!






Space Dandy: You're my feline friend pal, aren't you buddy?

Meow: Huh?  Oh, yeah, sure, Dandy...


----------



## laurakinney (Jul 5, 2015)

shunishu said:


> from Trigun ^^
> such an odd little thing



I LOVE TRIGUN OMGFDSG

- - - Post Merge - - -



spCrossing said:


> Yeah, this thread needs more Happy in it.



happy is the cutest cat


----------



## hankwhomperson (Jul 5, 2015)

How could you not love Buyo?


----------



## creamyy (Jul 5, 2015)

Shii-chan from Kamichama Karin


----------



## laurakinney (Jul 5, 2015)

spinel sun from cardcaptor sakura <3


----------



## shunishu (Jul 5, 2015)

hankwhomperson said:


> How could you not love Buyo?



ah yes .. kagome's cat ^^


----------



## shunishu (Jul 5, 2015)

from Fushigi Yuugi


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 5, 2015)

Kagome's cat


----------



## Espurr (Jul 5, 2015)

Let's see, there's Korin





Puar





Scratch





Aaaand God of Destruction, Beerus.





All of which are from Dragon Ball.

Oh, and Rosie.


----------



## shunishu (Jul 11, 2015)

random kitty from  Yokai Watch


----------



## shunishu (Aug 13, 2015)

*summons cat goddess*


----------



## shunishu (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Sweetley (Mar 23, 2018)

View attachment 215412

Jiji from Kiki's Delivery Service is one of my favorites.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 23, 2018)

the best cat is obviously amanojaku from ghost stories


----------



## shunishu (Apr 7, 2018)

tib and gib from mary and the witch's flower


----------



## Corrie (Apr 11, 2018)

These "chibi(?)" type cats are always cute!


----------



## namiieco (Apr 12, 2018)

sakamoto of course


----------



## Fleshy (Apr 12, 2018)

Love these!


----------



## Biyaya (Apr 13, 2018)

I don't know why I was at a loss since cats are everywhere in anime,
but this was the first thing I thought of:

Ryo-ohki is sort of a cat. :'D



Oliy said:


> _The Cat Returns_



This scene always makes me giddy. c:


----------



## hamster (Apr 14, 2018)

​


----------



## Kalle (Apr 16, 2018)

Well, he's technically in anime now.


----------



## lunatepic (Apr 22, 2018)

not really an anime but i recently discovered this music video about a woman and her cat. the animation is really really _really_ good, especially considering that it was done by one person!!


----------

